# Reclaimed TV Stand



## Shadowgrass (Nov 20, 2015)

Finished this one last week! Had a lady ask me for a tv stand that was based off of an Ana White design.. Those designs are proverbial "layups" so I had to add some creativity to it. Built the shelving from some reclaimed heart pine that was pulled out of a dilapidated house built in the 1800s!


One of the boards was secured to its beam on the interior of the house by a 6-inch spike.. I decided it was necessary to leave the two together and keep it in the design..



The combination widths of the wall boards and the seam boards turned out pretty neat! None of them were cut lengthwise to maintain the integrity of the reclaim. I called the table "Spike!" Here's the wood's origin:

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice Seth! Nice use of some really old wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks great Seth, thanks for showing it to us. Old wood has a charm all its own, and you matched a fitting design to it very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a great table Seth! And nice score on the heart pine, I love salvaging stuff too.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2015)

Wickedly cool old house! What a treasure trove of wood. Terrific that you are able to reclaim/repurpose it. Nice stand. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 22, 2015)

Awesome I would say you "nailed" it
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

Neat project !........cool supply house !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

